# Job Oppurtunity in Canada



## preethi.devan05 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello Group,

I have planned to apply for PR through Express Entry for Canada. Before initiating the process, I am keen to know the job oppurtunities in the Information Technology(IT) field.

I have an experience of 5 years as a Senior Quality Analyst.

Can you please advise me on the same?

Thanks.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Unless your experience is in a niche area, you are in for a long search. In the last 3 or 4 years IT has gone from a profession that was in-demand and LMO exempt to only having certain occupations even making the list.

There are many IT professionals in the job market so if you are not in Canada with PR status it will be hard for any employer to be able to get you an LMIA.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

preethi.devan05 said:


> Hello Group,
> 
> I have planned to apply for PR through Express Entry for Canada. Before initiating the process, I am keen to know the job oppurtunities in the Information Technology(IT) field.
> 
> ...



Canada is the second largest country in the world so employment prospects will vary by region.


----------



## preethi.devan05 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks very much for your reply...

Much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## preethi.devan05 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks very much for your response..

Cheers.


----------



## SunFromIndia (Jan 29, 2015)

Even am in the process of applying for Canada PR. I've got around six years of experience developing software in Microsoft technology stack.

I did a quick search on software jobs related to my specific skill sets and there seems to be handful of them.

You can search on LinkedIn and glassdoor.


----------

